# Accurate Boss Rod Screws



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

(cross-posted on the bluewater fishing forum)

I recently purchased an Accurate Boss Fury 400 narrow. When I attached the rod screws, the piece that threads over the top of the threaded stud contacts the side of the reel. See attached. I was able to get it screwed down all the way, but this doesn't seem right to me and I am sure it will (or already has) scratched the finish of the reel.

Has anybody else had this issue? Am I somehow not installing this correctly?

See pics below. The interference is circled in orange.


----------



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

*Rod*

By the way, I think you hard core jigging guys would like this set-up. I put the Boss 400 on a Hanta Slow Pitch Aji 67-5. It is rated for 250 gram (8 oz.) jigs and only weighs 140 grams (5 oz.) and has spiraled rod guides.

This is my first venture into quality slow pitch set-up and I'm looking forward to using it. I currently live in the Middle East and about to make a trip to Southern Oman where I'll use it but at some point I'll bring it back to Texas and use it offshore Texas for red snapper.


----------

